# Advice for a newbie



## Dan_uk (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice for my first serious set of Kitchen knives:

My experience: I cook at home only and currently have a very cheap set of Kitchen Devils which I inherited when I moved out. My research into knives has only just begun and I have learnt the basics of western vs japanese style knives, the important of a good cutting surface and sharpening tools and the advantages of building my own set of knives vs pre made sets. Beyond this my knowledge is limited.

Requirements: I require ambidextrous knives as I cut with my left hand whilst my wife uses her right. As my experience is limited I do not fully understand what I need however I can explain the use cases I currently encounter:
1. Breaking down heavy meats such as lamb and beef from the bone
2. Breaking down softer meats such as chicken and fish
3. Chopping basic vegetables and herbs, onion, garlic etc.
4. Bread

Budget:
I am situated in the UK and have a budget of £1500 and could possibly push this to £2000 if I can justify it. This of course includes the necessary sharpening tools, cutting surface and a block.

What i'm looking for:
I really would like a set that I can enjoy and has ease of use. I understand that a knife is a tool rather than an ornament although I am bias towards aesthetics and would prefer something that is also nice to look at where practical, advice on a nice block to bring the set together would be great. From my brief research I would prefer a Japanese set however I am unsure whether western or Japanese shaped knives would be better.

I am keen to expand my knowledge and learn how to use and care for the set I buy however as someone new to this I also am aware of how delicate some knives can be and would like to avoid a set which I could easily ruin whilst I am on this journey.

I understand by budget is probably on the higher side for a newbie however I truly do appreciate high quality items and would like something I can enjoy.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.


Daniel


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

First off, there is really no such thing as "ambidextrous" knives. Most knives have a symmetrical bevels. The handle is also not typically made to favor one hand or the other. There are, however, knives that are made with specific bevel grind that is only on one side of the blade. This is called a "chisel grind." The bevel will look something like this: |/ or \| They can be very sharp but, they also require a lot of maintenance to keep the sharp edge. 

Depending on the side of the blade that has the bevel, they are considered "right" or "left" handed. But, that just happens to be a collateral benefit of this type of bevel. Depending on the side of the blade that has the bevel, the knife will either cut to the right or cut to the left. The design of the bevel itself is designed for a specific type of cut such as precision cuts such as fillets etc. Certain Japanese knives designed for sushi will often feature chisel grinds. 

Western style knives, however, will typically have some sort of symmetrical bevel grinds which means the knife is neither right nor left handed. Some manufactures will make "specialty" handles to favor a left handed person. But, frankly, I think they are gimmicks to get left handed people to pay more money. I am sure there are those who would disagree with me on this point. 

The next step is for you to research and decide what sort of materials you want you knives made out of. There are many different types of metals and fabricating techniques used in making the blades that each have their own unique properties. 

What sort of flexibility do you want in the blade? This will be determined by the horizontal thickness of the blade and the metal the knife is made from. 

Do you want softer metal or harder metal? A softer blade can be sharpened to slice atoms. But, it won't hold an edge for very long. A hard blade is generally less sharp but, it will retain the edge longer. Then there are blades that are made with a core made of softer metal wrapped in jacket of harder metal. They give the best of both worlds and are a can be commonly found in Japanese style knives. This is also becoming more and more common in Western knives, as well. 

The material the handle is made from is also an important decision. Some materials are more for show and while others server a functional purpose i.e. no slip grips, comfort for extended use etc. 

Blade length and the vertical width are also important considerations. The purpose of the knife has more relevancy to these characteristics than anything else. For instance, is the knife is going to be used primarily to filet meat and fish, a narrower vertical width and a moderate length are generally more desirable characteristics due to their flexibility and maneuverability. But, these characteristics are often decided by personal preference. 

On the other hand, if you are prepping larger ingredients like fruit and vegetables, a wider horizontal thickness and a longer, less flexible blade may be more desirable. These characteristics are often subject to personal preference as well. For instance, my go to chef's knife that I use most often to prep veggies etc has an 8 inch blade that is moderately flexible. I prefer it because it doesn't kill my hand after 2 hours of constant use. I also have a larger 9.5 inch chef's knife that I use for prepping larger ingredients. 

The only way to figure these things out is to get out there and "kick the tires" so to speak. There are literally thousands of knives out there that any one of us could recommend to you. But, choosing knives is a very personal decision and what is good for one person is not necessarily good for another. I like Western knives for certain things and I also like Japanese knives for others. You could be the exact opposite. So, any specific recommendations that anyone makes to you beyond the issues of quality are going to be hit or miss. 

With your generous budget, you and your wife would be able to select your own individual set of high quality knives or piece a set together from individual selections. Research the various characteristics I have mentioned here and decide what is best for you. Whenever possible, see the knives in person, hold them, feel the different weights and the handles in your hand. Feel the differences in materials, balancing etc and decide from there. 

Good luck.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Boy you can buy a lot of knife with that kind of dough, and still have plenty for sharpening. Look at recent posts to get an idea for now. Most but not all Japanese knives are asymmetrical, with the big exception being lasers, but I don't think you want to consider those.

Takamura and Tanaka for a couple are symmetrical I believe, and some of their knives present a great value. As starters Munotoshi Wa Butcher would be a nice addition for you and perhaps not an extravagance though they have practically doubled in price the last couple years. And JNS is a good place for stones also.


----------

